# how do i start?



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2007)

Well first off I owe every one here an apology. I said things that were totally out of line. I will admit that. I had a bad week at work and every thing got the best of me. I don't blame any of you for not excepting my apology. I really don't know what else to say BUT I am sorry for being a jack @ss. I would like to start fresh here at tinboats. All I can really say is yes I was out of line and I am sorry :? 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2007)

Fishnfever,
Don't worry about it! Im sure no one wants to see you go! Maybe the heat of the competition got to you :wink: But then again, you were not the only one who got SKUNKED!  

This is in the past, let's leave it there. Thanks for sticking around.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah - what Jimmy said!

Glad you are back and I have more respect for you becuase your took the time to re-think things.

We are fresh!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 7, 2007)

esquired said:


> We are fresh!



You don't smell fresh


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah... I smell something stinky


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 7, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> yeah... I smell something stinky



my bad...haha


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2007)

I smell nothing - maybe it is DP - he smells like paint and soft plastic!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

time tells no lies


----------

